# Burstner Dethleffs



## tylerwoo (Jun 17, 2008)

we are looking for a burstner or detleffs coachbuilt with a rear lounge central dinette and over cab bed do they make such a thing?preowned lhd or rhd no problem,does nanyone know any dealers?


----------

